# [OT] Discussione sulle attuali risorse

## fedeliallalinea

Visto che sono gia' nate alcune discussioni in altri post ma senza un interessamento generale della comunita' sarebbe bello sapere cosa ne pensate delle seguenti proposte:

1) Passare alla mailing list ufficiale (@gentoo.org) chiudendo quella attuale (sotto yahoo)

2)  Avere un canale solo di irc

Propongo questo visto che non siamo in tanti ed e' inutile, secondo me, avere troppe risorse.

Spero che questo post porti a una soluzione delle questioni e che tale risoluzione si gradita da tutti.

----------

## fatez

Si, per me va bene.. magari metti un pool con scadenza di una settimana

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non l'ho messo apposta il poll perche' mi interessano molto di piu' i commenti che una votazione.

Magari riusciamo a mettere d'accordo tutti.

----------

## shev

Io mi sono già espresso su entrambe le questioni, ma per chiarezza e ordine le ripeto in questo thread:

- si alla ML ufficiale @gentoo.org, non come soluzione (sarebbe assurdo) al basso traffico di quella esistente, ma per maggiore visibilità, infrastruttura più sicura e affidabile, coerenza con le comunità gentoo del mondo.

- si al canale irc unico per gli stessi motivi di prima: maggior chiarezza, coerenza con le comunità estere, accentramento e coesione della comunità, minor dispersione delle risorse.

My 2 cents

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Mi ripeto anc'io. Sulla ml sono daccordo a passare a quella ufficiale di gentoo.org, ma il punto è: siamo sicuri che con lo scarso traffico che abbiamo ce la danno? Qualcuno si è informato su come fare la richiesta?

Per irc mi interessa poco, lo uso molto raramente. Cmq credo sia meglio averne uno solo ufficiale piuttosto che vari, si avrebbe un minor sparpagliamento di utenti.

Ciao

----------

## bsolar

Per quanto riguarda il canale, nel caso quale tenere?

#gentoo-it su freenode è ufficiale, ma #gentoo su Azzurra ha nettamente più frequentazione.

----------

## Legolas80

Secondo me è normale che Azzurra sia più frequentato di freenode dagli utenti italiani. Io sinceramente sto sempre su Azzurra, perchè frequento anche altri canali. Su freenode ci sono stato una volta sola, ma c'erano solo tre persone   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per quanto riguarda la ML, boh? Io non credo che mi ci iscriverei, ma non si sa mai   :Wink: 

P.S. - Ma il sito gentoo.it è legato in qualche modo a gentoo.org?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il canale, nel caso quale tenere?

 

Questo bisogna deciderlo. Comunque mi pare che i due creatori siano bsolar per azzurra e xlyz per freenode. 

Quindi se si decide di tenerne una la scelta penso che la miglior cosa sia una decisione fra i due creatori.

----------

## bsolar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Per quanto riguarda il canale, nel caso quale tenere? 
> 
> Questo bisogna deciderlo. Comunque mi pare che i due creatori siano bsolar per azzurra e xlyz per freenode.

 

Il canale di Azzurra è stato creato da KiTaSuMbA, quello su freenode da sciack.

----------

## Josuke

io per ora sto su tutti e due...però effettivamente uno solo sarebbe più comodo..per me è indifferente quale basta che poi andiam tutti li  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> io per ora sto su tutti e due...

 

Io presto (appena finiti gli esami) vi raggiungerò  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> però efettivamente uno solo sarebbe più comodo..per me è indifferente quale basta che poi andiam tutti li 

 

Secondo me è sempre meglio rimanere quanto più "ufficiali" possibile, quindi mantenere il chan sulla "rete gentoo" ufficiale. Non credo che sia un grosso problema collegarsi su freenode, senza contare che esistono ottimi client irc che supportano le connessioni a più server per chi proprio non può fare a meno di stare su azzurra o altre reti. imho.

----------

## koma

invito a far notare che su ircNET #gentoo è molto popolato ma c'è gente di ogni lingua mentre in #gentoo.it nn c'è cue una piccola e decadente botnet ... viste che cmq ircnet è la rete + frwequentata lanciavo l'ideuzza di infilarsi lì

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io mi sono già espresso su entrambe le questioni, ma per chiarezza e ordine le ripeto in questo thread:
> 
> - si alla ML ufficiale @gentoo.org, non come soluzione (sarebbe assurdo) al basso traffico di quella esistente, ma per maggiore visibilità, infrastruttura più sicura e affidabile, coerenza con le comunità gentoo del mondo.
> 
> - si al canale irc unico per gli stessi motivi di prima: maggior chiarezza, coerenza con le comunità estere, accentramento e coesione della comunità, minor dispersione delle risorse.
> ...

 

concordo

----------

## sciack

Ciao a tutti,

come ho già detto in altre occasioni... io sono per fare le cose il più semplice e naturale possibile: quindi propendo per l'apparire il più ufficiali possibile.

tutto qui.

 :Wink: 

----------

## leon_73

premesso che anche io non frequento molto i canali irc, e dunque mi  rimetto hai reali utilizzatori, per cio' che riguarda la ml penso che sia piu' utile, se ce la danno, l'utilizzo della struttura ufficiale

 :Embarassed:  Miseria che frase... si vede che oggi e' una mattinata di quelle  :Embarassed: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io mi sono già espresso su entrambe le questioni, ma per chiarezza e ordine le ripeto in questo thread:
> 
> - si alla ML ufficiale @gentoo.org, non come soluzione (sarebbe assurdo) al basso traffico di quella esistente, ma per maggiore visibilità, infrastruttura più sicura e affidabile, coerenza con le comunità gentoo del mondo.
> 
> - si al canale irc unico per gli stessi motivi di prima: maggior chiarezza, coerenza con le comunità estere, accentramento e coesione della comunità, minor dispersione delle risorse.
> ...

 

Concordo in tutto e per tutto con Shev, per quanto riguarda il canale IRC ripeto che, secondo me, dovrebbe essere ufficiale anche quello.

----------

